# Tre's Face plates are SWEET!!!!



## eupracer (Nov 17, 2004)

Any of you out there that are looking for a custom face plate for your charger you need to talk to Tre's he did a sweet job on my GFX face plate. I'm a Gundam Wing Fan and he exceeded what I wanted for mine. I'll post a pic of mine later on once and compress the file a bit.

Later 

DJ Mansfield


----------



## eupracer (Nov 17, 2004)

Here's the picture of my face plate I just got from Tre's. Once again Tre's only thing I can say is SWEET!!!


----------



## jason crist (Nov 8, 2002)

Tre's does a good job forsure

checkout his web site when you get a chance and see what he does on everything.

tre'sleonard.com


later
jason


----------



## tmangold (Nov 29, 2002)

Great work and a great guy to deal with!

Tony
www.dlhobbies.com


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

eupracer said:


> Tre's he did a sweet job on my GFX face plate.
> DJ Mansfield


old news  hehehe
tell us something we don't know.. like that he makes holographic faceplates 
just kidding..
hmm...

which reminds me.. i need all new faceplates....for my mill pro quantum pro and t30.. to make them all match


----------



## The Jet (Sep 25, 2001)

RCMits said:


> i need all new faceplates....for my mill pro quantum pro and t30.. to make them all match


I asked Tre's if he could do a couple for my GFX and T-35...They match, and I'm here to tell you they're outstanding!!! Wish I had that kind of talent, hell, I can't even figure out how to put a pic. of them on here, LOL.

GREAT JOB TRE'S

Later, Bret


----------



## Tres (May 10, 1999)

LOL...
Here's a pic, but you must see it in person....


Thanks guys...

Look for a few new godies coming VERY soon also.....


----------



## JB_The_Evader (Mar 31, 2002)

Tres, on average, how much do these face plates run? I've got a hakko 936 iron and Pulsar charger I want to get plates for. Probably single color, my name, and a logo or two. Thanks.


----------



## eupracer (Nov 17, 2004)

His prices are quite reasonable, he charged me 15 or 20 dollars shipped for my GFX face plate and I can't stop looking at it WOOHOO!!!!!

lata

DJ Mansfield


----------



## Tres (May 10, 1999)

JB_The_Evader: drop me an email..
[email protected]


----------



## erock1331 (Apr 1, 2002)

I have to give Tres props
He has done 5 chargers, a soldering iron, and 4 pit lamps for me, Awesome work every time.


----------



## eupracer (Nov 17, 2004)

Yeah, I have a Tekin 112C and a 112A that I'm gonna have him do for me. Hey Tre's keep the Gundam Wing Shceme and email what ya come up with I don't have another race till Jan 8th.

Thanks

DJ Mansfield


----------

